# 3D-Beschleunigung plötzlich weg

## spirou

Ich vermute, daß es schon viele Lösungen für mein Problem gibt, aber ich hab leider mit der Suche nix gefunden, das mir hilft:

Ich wollte heute zum ersten mal seit langem mal wieder googleearth starten und hab dabei festgestellt, daß mein 3D nicht mehr funktioniert. Ich brauche sonst nie 3D, darum weiß ich nicht, wie lange das schon so ist.

Früher ging das definitiv, ich hatte nie Probleme in der Art.

Auszug aus dem Log:

```

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the GLX module; please check in your X

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     log file that the GLX module has been loaded in your X

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     server, and that the module is the NVIDIA GLX module.  If

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     you continue to encounter problems, Please try

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     reinstalling the NVIDIA driver.

(EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable

```

Tja, fein...wie "checke" ich, ob "GLX loaded in your X server" und ob das Modul das "Nvidia GLX module" ist? Wo finde ich Hinweise, was da schiefläuft?

lspci:

```

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV11 [GeForce2 MX/MX 400] (rev b2)

```

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Wie sieht denn die xorg.conf aus?

lsmod?

mal

```
eselect opengl set nvidia
```

probiert?

nvidia-drivers re-emerged?

----------

## spirou

Die xorg.conf...OK, die ist schon etwas betagt, aber direkt nen Fehler hab ich nicht entdeckt...aber wer weiß?:

```

Section "Module"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "glx"

#       Load  "dri"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "xtrap"

#       Load  "speedo"

        Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "Files"

#    FontPath   "unix/:-1"

#    FontPath   "tcp/localhost:7100"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/util"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/local"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/CID"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "keyboard"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "250 30"

    Option "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "de"

    Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

    Option "XkbOptions" "caps:internal,altwin:menu"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/psaux"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"       "4 5"

    Option "Resolution" "1000"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Mouse2"

    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option "Protocol"    "Serial"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option "ZAxisMapping"      "4 5"

    Option "Resolution" "600"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Daewoo"

    HorizSync   31.5-80

    VertRefresh 56-75

    DisplaySize 338 270

vendorname "Daewoo"

modelname "LM17Xn"

  Gamma   1.00  1.00  1.00  # created by KGamma

EndSection

Section "DRI"

    Mode        0666

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

    Driver     "vesa"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "ati"

    Driver      "ati"

#    VideoRam    4096

vendorname "ATI"

boardname "Mach64 3D Rage IIC"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "mga"

    Driver      "mga"

#    VideoRam    4096

vendorname "Matrox"

boardname "Mystique"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "nv"

    Driver      "nv"

#    VideoRam    4096

vendorname "NVidia"

boardname "MX"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "nvidia"

    Driver      "nvidia"

#    VideoRam    4096

vendorname "NVidia"

boardname "MX"

Option "NvAGP" "1"

Option "RenderAccel" "true"

#Option          "NoBandWidthTest"       "yes"

#Option          "NoPowerConnectorCheck" "on"

#Option          "IgnoreEDID"            "on"

#Option          "UseEdidFreqs"          "off"

#Option         "UseEDID"       "TRUE"

#Option          "NoLogo"                "on"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "nvidia"

#    Device      "nv"

    Monitor     "Daewoo"

    DefaultDepth 16

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "800x600" "640x480" "400x300"

        ViewPort    0 0

                Virtual 0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "1024x768" "640x480" "800x600" "400x300"

        ViewPort    0 0

                Virtual 0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "1024x768" "640x480" "800x600" "400x300"

        ViewPort    0 0

                Virtual 0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 2"

    Device      "Standard VGA"

    Monitor     "Daewoo"

    DefaultDepth 8

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "640x480" "400x300"

        ViewPort    0 0

                Virtual 0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1024x768/90Hz" "1024x768" "640x480" "800x600" "400x300"

        ViewPort    0 0

                Virtual 0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1024x768/85Hz" "1024x768" "640x480" "800x600" "400x300"

        ViewPort    0 0

                Virtual 0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

```

eselect opengl set nvidia hab ich gemacht, ebenso die nvidia-Treiber neu emerged. Ich hab's auch mal mit nvidia-legacy-driver probiert, aber da startete X gar nicht mehr.

lsmod:

```

happy ~ # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

vmnet                  27692  12

vmmon                 183500  0

bnep                   10112  2

rfcomm                 24084  0

l2cap                  20420  9 bnep,rfcomm

snd_seq_midi            6432  0

snd_pcm_oss            40416  0

snd_mixer_oss          15552  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_oss            32576  0

snd_seq_midi_event      6272  2 snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                48720  5 snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_usb_audio          75680  0

ntfs                  105460  1

realtime                7752  0

hci_usb                10516  0

bluetooth              42468  4 bnep,rfcomm,l2cap,hci_usb

snd_usb_usx2y          25216  0

snd_usb_lib            14144  2 snd_usb_audio,snd_usb_usx2y

usb_storage            31876  2

nvidia               4543380  8

snd_intel8x0           29148  1

snd_ac97_codec         96548  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_hdsp               48420  0

snd_ac97_bus            1856  1 snd_ac97_codec

parport_pc             21540  0

snd_rawmidi            20256  3 snd_seq_midi,snd_usb_lib,snd_hdsp

snd_seq_device          6604  4 snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_rawmidi

firmware_class          7808  1 snd_hdsp

snd_pcm                71816  6 snd_pcm_oss,snd_usb_audio,snd_usb_usx2y,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_hdsp

snd_timer              19588  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd_page_alloc          7816  4 snd_usb_usx2y,snd_intel8x0,snd_hdsp,snd_pcm

snd_hwdep               6980  3 snd_usb_audio,snd_usb_usx2y,snd_hdsp

parport                21056  1 parport_pc

snd                    48808  17 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_usb_audio,snd_usb_usx2y,snd_usb_lib,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_hdsp,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_hwdep

uhci_hcd               20040  0

ohci_hcd               18244  0

ehci_hcd               27528  0

sis900                 20032  0

i2c_sis96x              4612  0

i2c_core               16848  2 nvidia,i2c_sis96x

sis_agp                 6084  1

agpgart                26160  2 nvidia,sis_agp

```

----------

## tuam

 *spirou wrote:*   

> Tja, fein...wie "checke" ich, ob "GLX loaded in your X server" und ob das Modul das "Nvidia GLX module" ist? Wo finde ich Hinweise, was da schiefläuft?

 

- Steht in /var/log/X.org.0.log oberhalb des Fehlers ein Hinweis?

- Ist /usr/src/linux auf den laufenden Kernel gesetzt?

- Aus Sicht des neuesten Nvidia-Treibers müsste Deine Karte "legacy" sein. Welche Version von nvidia-drivers ist installiert?

FF,

 Daniel

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Die xorg.conf sieht in meinen Augen ok aus. 

Hat die Zeile Option "NvAGP" "1" noch einen tieferen Sinn? Ich würde das automatisch wählen lassen wenn möglich. Wahrscheinlich wird diese Angabe aber sowieso ignoriert (agpgart wird geladen)

(Option "RenderAccel" "true" ist Standardwert, kann auch weg)

lsmod sieht ja auch gut aus.

Die legacy-drivers sind nur für die Geforce 2 und abwärts gedacht. Die Geforce 2 MX und aufwärts benötigen den neuen Treiber.

Vielleicht steht im Log-File oberhalb der Fehlermeldung noch was Interessantes?

edit: Irgendwie bin ich in zu lahm. Ständig kommt mir jemand zuvor  :Razz: 

----------

## tuam

 *Mr. Anderson wrote:*   

> Die legacy-drivers sind nur für die Geforce 2 und abwärts gedacht. Die Geforce 2 MX und aufwärts benötigen den neuen Treiber.

 

Ja, aber laut Readme http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-9746/README/appendix-a.html werden die GeForce 2 MX explizit nur noch in der 96xx-Serie unterstützt.

 *Mr. Anderson wrote:*   

> Vielleicht steht im Log-File oberhalb der Fehlermeldung noch was Interessantes?
> 
> edit: Irgendwie bin ich in zu lahm. Ständig kommt mir jemand zuvor 

 

 :Very Happy: 

FF,

 Dan - Schlafenszeit - iel

----------

## phixom

Ich habe zwar keine Ahnung von Nvidia, weil ich bisher noch nie eine solche Karte mein Eigen nennen durfte, aber:

```
        Load  "glx"

#       Load  "dri" 
```

muss DRI nicht auch eingeschaltet sein? Also bei "normalen" X-configs ist das für 3D immer an.

phixom

----------

## spirou

dri muß soweit ich weiß aus sein, hab's aber auch schon mit probiert, macht keinen Unterschied.

Daß in der xorg.conf teilweise komische Sachen drinstehen, kommt daher, weil die wirklich schon uralt ist...ich glaub, die stammt größtenteils noch aus mandrake-8.0-Zeiten *g*. Hat halt immer gut funktioniert, drum hab ich mich darum nie gekümmert.

Nvidia-Treiber:

```
*  

      x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

      Latest version available: 1.0.8776

      Latest version installed: 1.0.8776

      Size of files: 25,303 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.nvidia.com/

      Description:   NVIDIA X11 driver and GLX libraries

      License:       NVIDIA

```

Grad wollte ich den Rest des Logs reinkopieren, da sehe ich, daß es jetzt plötzlich wieder geht! Das ist ja mal richtig lustig. Ich habe noch nichts geändert! Neustarts hatte ich gestern ja auch schon ein paar, das hat aber nichts gebracht...und jetzt plötzlich geht's doch wieder...tz. Danke trotzdem. Vielleicht hat ja noch irgendwer nen Tipp, warum...

----------

## tuam

 *spirou wrote:*   

> Latest version installed: 1.0.8776

 

Versuchs mal mit "<x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9700 ~x86" in package.keywords ...

dri ist bei mir an, ich weiß aber nicht, ob das eine Rolle spielt.

FF,

 Daniel

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> Die legacy-drivers sind nur für die Geforce 2 und abwärts gedacht. Die Geforce 2 MX und aufwärts benötigen den neuen Treiber.

 

Das stimmt glaube ich nicht mehr. Seit der 9er-Reihe der nvidia-Treiber werden auch Karten bis GeForce4 nur noch vom legacy-Treiber unterstützt. Die "richtigen" Treiber der 9er-Reihe unterstützen nur noch modernere Karten (glaub GeForce FX aufwärts).

----------

## firefly

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Die legacy-drivers sind nur für die Geforce 2 und abwärts gedacht. Die Geforce 2 MX und aufwärts benötigen den neuen Treiber. 
> 
> Das stimmt glaube ich nicht mehr. Seit der 9er-Reihe der nvidia-Treiber werden auch Karten bis GeForce4 nur noch vom legacy-Treiber unterstützt. Die "richtigen" Treiber der 9er-Reihe unterstützen nur noch modernere Karten (glaub GeForce FX aufwärts).

 

nicht ganz bis 9631 werden auch die karten >=geforce2 MX unterstüzt nur die 97xx reihe hat nur noch unterstützung für karten mit einem graphik chip ab der NV30 reihe(müsste ab Geforce FX sein)

----------

## flammenflitzer

 *Mr. Anderson wrote:*   

> Die xorg.conf sieht in meinen Augen ok aus. 
> 
> Hat die Zeile Option "NvAGP" "1" noch einen tieferen Sinn? Ich würde das automatisch wählen lassen wenn möglich. Wahrscheinlich wird diese Angabe aber sowieso ignoriert (agpgart wird geladen)
> 
> (Option "RenderAccel" "true" ist Standardwert, kann auch weg)
> ...

 

#Option "NvAGP" "1" # use nvidia agp

#Option "NvAGP" "0" # disable agp

#Option "NvAGP" "3" # try 2 than 1

#Option "NvAGP" "2" # use agpgart 

????

----------

## Jocmoc

schau mal hier rein   :Wink: 

http://www.gentooforum.de/thread.php?threadid=9196

----------

